# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014

## vemaybayduyduc

Vé máy bay tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014


Phòng vé Duy Đức xin trân trọng kính chào và gửi đến quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe.

Năm hết Tết đến đó chính là khoảng thời gian của những con người xa quê, xa xứ trở về đoàn tụ với gia đình, người thân trong mỗi độ Tết Nguyên Đán về. Tết Nguyên Đán là Tết cổ truyền của dân tộc Việt Nam, vì Tết tính theo Âm lịch là lịch theo chu kỳ vận hành của mặt trăng nên Tết Nguyên Đán của Việt Nam muộn hơn Tết Dương lịch (còn gọi nôm na là Tết Tây). Do quy luật 3 năm nhuận một tháng của Âm lịch nên ngày đầu năm của dịp Tết Nguyên đán không bao giờ trước ngày 21 tháng 1 Dương lịch và sau ngày 19 tháng 2 Dương lịch mà thường rơi vào khoảng cuối tháng 1 đến giữa tháng 2 Dương lịch.





Năm nay, Tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014 nhằm vào ngày 31 tháng 1 năm 2014 dương lịch, sớm hơn Tết 2013, vì thế ngay từ bây giờ, các hãng hàng không đã bắt đầu triển khai chuẩn bị cung cấp vé máy bay Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014đến quý khách hàng có nhu cầu đặt mua vé máy bay Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014.

Cũng như mọi năm, đáp ứng nhu cầu đặt mua vé máy bay Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014, năm nay phòng vé Duy Đức từ bây giờ đã bắt đầu nhận đặ tvé Tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014 của quý khách hàng.



Kính mời Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về thăm quê trong dịp Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014 hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ và gửi thông tin đặt vé với nhân viên phòng vé Duy Đức để tránh trường hợp cận ngày về không có vé hoặc giá vé rất cao so với bình thường.





Đặc biệt là các chuyến bay về Huế, Tuy Hòa, Chu Lai, Qui Nhơn, Vinh, Hải Phòng, Đồng Hới, Pleiku, những đường bay trên khi mỗi đợt mở bán chưa đầy 10 phút là các đại lý đã giữ hết chỗ, vì thế để chắc chắn có được tấm vé về quê Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014, quý khách hãy liên lạc với nhân viên phòng vé Duy Đức ngay từ bây giờ, đặt vé càng xa ngày bay quý khách càng có thêm nhiều cơ hội sở hữu vé giá rẻ và chỗ ngồi tốt.


Số điện thoại liên hệ với nhân viên phòng vé Duy Đức đề đặt vé máy bay Tết Nguyên Đán Giáp Ngọ 2014:





QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG CÓ NHU CẦU XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC
687 LẠC LONG QUÂN, F10, Q. TÂN BÌNH
TEL : (08)36018824/ 25/ 26/ 27 - FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ : 0918.234072 – 0916. 234072 – 0918. 470234
EMAIL : PHONGVEDUYDUC@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype: phongveduyduc ,vemaybayduyduc, tick1duyduc, tick2duyduc --> tick10duyduc
http://www.vemaybayduyduc.com
http://www.phongveduyduc.com
http://duyduc.com
http://tigerairway.vn

ve may bay | ve may bay tet | ve may bay tet nguyen dan | ve may bay tet 2014 | ve may bay tet co truyen | ve may bay tet gia re | diem ban ve may bay tet | Ve may bay Tet 2014 hang Vietjet Air | Mua ve may bay Tet 2014 hang Vietjet Air gia re | Mua ve may bay Tet 2014 hang Vietjet Air gia re | Dat ve may bay Tet 2014 hang Vietjet Air |

----------

